# Suggestions for handlebar with internal cable routing for TCR Advanced SL



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys,


Just purchased a 2017 Giant TCR Advanced SL2 KOM and upgraded the groupset to Dura Ace 9100 mechanical to go with my Zipp 404 NSW's wheels. I plan on upgrading to Di2 in March and want a handlebar/stem that routes all the cables internally through the bottom of the bar. I already have an FSA Plasma integrated handlebar but unfortunately Giant uses a larger diameter oversteer 2 head tube which will not allow it. So for now I'm looking at the Giant Contact SLR Aero integrated bar, Enve or Zipp Aero road bars with Giant Contact SLR OD2 stem. Basically I'm looking for a really clean look with the cables tucked inside the bar and the Di2 junction box inside the bar end. Check photos below. Thanks!


----------

